# Bubble rate keeps droping with Azoo regulator



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

I just got a new Azoo regulator and having problem with getting constant buble rate. I set it to be 60bpm and over night, it drops to 40bpm. So I cranked the needle valve a little to get back 60bpm but 8 hours later, it drops again. it's been going on for a week now. And when I look at the output gauge, it moving between 15-20psi. Does anyone have the same prob? 
Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I don't have the Azoo regulator, but I had to raise the pressure setting on my Milwaukee regulator to end that same problem. I raised it to about 30 psi and the bubble rate stayed constant. A few days later I lowered it back to around 25 psi which still worked ok.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

It could be the needle vavle thats causing the problem. My regulator has a fixed psi of 20 so usually my bubble rate is consistant.


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

The problem is the ouput pressure of the Azoo regulator is fixed (at least there's no knob to turn as with Milwaukee). I heard some people say that they can adjust it by turning the hex bolt but i'm not sure. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I don't think too many people around here owns an Azoo regulator, you may have to contact the company for further information. But I hope you are able to fix your problem.


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

I played with the regulator tonite and was actually be able to adjust the output pressure. I got it up to 30psi. It's been 3 hours and the bubble rate seem to be constant. I hope it will stay that way


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've recently gone through some issues with variable bubble rates with a Milwaukee regulator so I don't think it's a problem that is specific to Azoo. The needle valves are sensitive to temperature changes, the regulator mechanisms stick a little bit sometimes, and sometimes they just seem to wander around. I came home to fish that were kind of floating around sideways and laying on the bottom of the tank. A quick check of the pH showed a 0.3 drop from the day prior and the bubble counter was going crazy.

I think that this is an occasional problem that we don't have a real great answer for. A pH controller can help, but they have their own set of issues. For the most part, enough tinkering usually results in something you can live with, but it's far from a perfect system.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

A couple other things to check, though you may have already checked. Is the tank running low on CO2? Also, did you open the valve on the CO2 tank all of the way?


----------



## lbquoc (Feb 25, 2006)

Aaron,
The tank was refilled 2 weeks ago and the valve on the tank is open all the way. I did a quick check this morning before work and the bubble rate is till good.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

lbquoc said:


> I played with the regulator tonite and was actually be able to adjust the output pressure. I got it up to 30psi. It's been 3 hours and the bubble rate seem to be constant. I hope it will stay that way


I'm bringing this back up because I'm having the same problem at the moment. How does one adjust the working pressure on the azoo regulator? My bubble rate drops within an hour and I want to keep it consistent during the day when I'm at work. I've been able to adjust the needle valve this weekend since I've been home but come monday&#8230;


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

K20A2 said:


> I'm bringing this back up because I'm having the same problem at the moment. How does one adjust the working pressure on the azoo regulator? My bubble rate drops within an hour and I want to keep it consistent during the day when I'm at work. I've been able to adjust the needle valve this weekend since I've been home but come monday&#8230;


I've read that some people adjust the working pressure to ~ 30 psi or more, I believe. I've never had to do it, though. I have two of them. They were already set at 30 psi. To adjust, get a wrench and turn the chrome nut. I believe that you turn it clockwise to increase the pressure.


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks, I'll give it a try when I get home.


----------

